# Mega-Ray working with Dimming Thermostat?



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

I wired up a Dimming Thermostat to the electrics in my new iguana enclosure...

Just went to see the temperature that the mega-ray gives off, but it just produced a faint blue light, i in turn thought that maybe it has to warm up.... so i left it a bit, and nothing...


Just put it in the Boscs light fitting, (which hasn't got a thermostat wired up yet, and it came on instantly.


Ive seen them used on pulse thermostats, so do they work on dimmers?


Thanks,


Declan123


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

as far as im aware mega rays(and most mvb's) dont work with dimmers.


----------



## danoc2005 (May 3, 2009)

im sure they cant be statted. 
something to do with the filament in them, and being an all in one.

hope someone else can back me up on this...


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

The above is correct, I don't believe they can be used with any stat. It wouldn't last long in a pulse . . . : victory:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Adam98150 said:


> The above is correct, I don't believe they can be used with any stat. It wouldn't last long in a pulse . . . : victory:


 
Cool thanks alot.

I was thinking of buying a cooling stat, and attaching some fans to lower the temperatures a few degrees when necessary.


Any other suggestions.?


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

if temperatures are a problem then when it comes time to renew your Megaray consider using an Externally Ballasted one. they produce far less heat than the Self Ballasted versions.

in the meantime, fans are probably your only choice really if your temps are too high. you could move the bulb further away, but then the UV output is affected too. this is why im not too keen on the SB versions of the bulbs, youre too limited with what you can do with the UV by the heat they give off. its no use having a high output bulb that has to be positioned so far away because of heat that it gives off the same UV at the basking spot as a flourescent tube.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

to be honest, i just had it running, and it doesn't get as hot as i first thought.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

your better off using pig lamps attatched to a dimming stat.thats what i use for my iguana enclosure.and just use a couple of uv tubes.
: victory:


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

weeminx said:


> your better off using pig lamps attatched to a dimming stat.thats what i use for my iguana enclosure.and just use a couple of uv tubes.
> : victory:


Megaray bulbs are primarily for their UV output though. UV tubes dont put out even 20% of what the Megaray bulbs are capable of.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

but the guy is saying he cant control the heat.
mega rays are excellant in large enclosures but not if you cant control the heat.green iguanas dont like excessive heat.

just giving the original poster some alternatives to mega rays.: victory:


----------



## puff addy (Sep 28, 2008)

hi sorry to change the subject,i recently brought 4 new t-rex 100w flood mvs and they all come on and then after an hour or so start flickering and switching off for a couple of minutes then come back on(not at the same time and one more than the others) and work fine for a while again,any clues?double checked all the fittings, seem to be fine,could 4 really be faulty,whats the chances?


----------



## red eye (Jul 19, 2009)

puff addy said:


> hi sorry to change the subject,i recently brought 4 new t-rex 100w flood mvs and they all come on and then after an hour or so start flickering and switching off for a couple of minutes then come back on(not at the same time and one more than the others) and work fine for a while again,any clues?double checked all the fittings, seem to be fine,could 4 really be faulty,whats the chances?


 
this also happened to me,dont know why.anybody else?


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

If they flicker/turn off they are geting too hot.

I now use the 36w economy full spectrum bulbs for UV (equivilent 150w output) and very little heat.


----------

